# Ciao Belle :)



## Joanne7 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello gorgeous!
I'm Giovanna from Italy and wow: this forum rocks and totally made my day!
I've been lurking for about one hour, then I've had to sign up: your works are just AMAZING!

I'm sure I'll spend a lot of time here, hoping one day I'll gain at least half of your skills


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome! Happy to have you on board


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Giovanna and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love this place! I am every day anew inspired by this wonderful community here!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Joanne7 (Nov 6, 2008)

thank you, girls


----------



## melliquor (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!  Enjoy ;-)


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

giovanna, i love that name! welcome to specktra.


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 12, 2008)

welcome


----------



## n_c (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 12, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 13, 2008)

Benvenuta


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 16, 2008)

Ciao Giovanna


----------



## prissssa (Nov 17, 2008)

hello


----------

